# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Sukashi Tsuba

## Patrick Hastings

Yes thats right you SAW it coming... :Smilie: 
One of my latest Sukashi style Tsuba. A custom commission that I finished up a couple a weeks ago. The source for the pattern came from an old book cover of which less than half the pattern was displayed. I have found other Tsuba that were very close however the client wanted the one on the book cover so thats what I worked from. After filling in the blanks and making a pattern the long tedious work of hand sawing the pattern commenced. I drilled my pilot holes and got really comfortable then began to saw by hand with my 4/0 bladed jewelers saw. I took this one slow taking it only a few openings at a sitting. After it was all pierced out I came back and cleaned up with half a dozen different files and gave all the edges inside and out a slight bevel. I polished it until all surface scratches were gone then gave it a light grit blast followed with a soft wire wheel application then polished it once more very lightly. This leaves a shiny satiny surface with uniform texture. It takes and holds patina very well. The end product looks like Black Licorice, but it starts as 5.5mm A36 steel plate.

----------


## Henry . A

Very nice work  Patrick .

I know how much work you have done on this  having done one my self .

I love the radius you did on the edges .

I hope you got a prety penny for it.
You  must have many hours of hard work in it

Kudos.

Henry . A

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Henry . A_ 
> *Very nice work  Patrick .
> 
> I know how much work you have done on this  having done one my self .
> 
> I love the radius you did on the edges .
> 
> I hope you got a prety penny for it.
> You  must have many hours of hard work in it
> ...


I havn't been able to reply for three day on this thread forum has been really choppy lately.

 Thanks for the appreciation  :Smilie:  here is what my client supplied as the design source. the book is actually kinda cool and its mine to keep. it was copy righted in 58 and uses allot of inventive american desriptions rather than all Japanese terms. the funny part is the way they mixed the two dosn't make allot of sence as to why they would choose to leave out some terms and leave in others.

----------


## Will Graves

Yowza. Fine work, as always sir.

-Will

----------

